# Wally World hygrometer



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

So, I've been using an Accurite hygrometer. I've tested about 4 now from WalMart, and I've had one hit dead on. The others have been 2-3% off on the low side.

fI've been wanting to get another one, so I've been buying and testing more, but I always take them back if they don't hit. After testing the last one and taking it back to try again, I found that there are no more of those left. So, I said what the hell...I've heard they suck, but I'm going to try the cheaper version and see how it does.










I do my salt tests in a small piece of tupperware, and this isn't a great picture because right now it's sitting in a dark area of the room and the flash on the camera just reflects off the plastic. As you can see, however, this thing is dead on. It raced up to 75% within just a couple of hours, and stuck the landing like a Shawn Johnson dismount. It hasn't budged since then. I'm going to test another tomorrow and see how it does. For $6.50, if these things are accurate like this, I'll definitely be using them.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

What section of Wally World do they stock these? I might pick one up myself...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got two in my vino and one is dead on and one is only 2% short. For $6-7, they are hard to beat IMO. I have another winecooler I may try to turn into another humi, but it turns on and off erractically, so Im going with a coolerdor. 

But you can garantee it will have the Wally World hygro (and beads).


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool find.
I still don't have a hygrom, but I can asses the humidity in my "humi" by opening the lid. The more humid it is, the stronger the cigar smell when the lid is opened, and vise versa.
Also, when the lid is opened, I can usually assess the temperature in the first 5 seconds by the air rushing out of it.

But good find, keep us updated on the next test.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

russ812 said:


> What section of Wally World do they stock these? I might pick one up myself...


At my store they are back in hardware where the outdoor thermometer and things like that. At one time they were on a wire "shadow box" on the side of and end cap.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*I have 5 of them and while it took about 4 return trips back because 4 were totally off it was worth the time and investment as I now have 5 that are dead nutts on,,with only a couple of them being off by 2%.*

*Addendum...I keep 70 % beads in my humidors and the hygros track with the beads so I know what I see and it's not an illusion. I check them every 3 months for accuracy and the bottom line is they work and using beads as a baseline/standard is pretty darn reliable. Sorry Don,,,this is where we probably won't agree but I've put them to the test for over a year now and I think that is long enough to determine accuracy for these..."as long as you have the time and patience to weed out the inaccurate ones."*


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> At my store they are back in hardware where the outdoor thermometer and things like that. At one time they were on a wire "shadow box" on the side of and end cap.


Thanks bro, I will pop into my local wally world and see if I can find one.:mrgreen:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dammit, Mark! You're deceiving the natives!

*Guys! Based on my tests, these things SUCK OUT LOUD. Even if they "seem" to test to 75%, trust me, they are no where near accurate at 65%, or even 70%! Not only that, but within a few months, they won't be accurate at ANY reading. Did I mention that the Springfield Hygrometers from Wally World SUCK?

For those who are confused about my post, DO NOT BUY A SPRINGFIELD HYGROMETER FROM WALMART!*

Clear 'nuff?


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dammit, Mark! You're deceiving the natives!
> 
> *Guys! Based on my tests, these things SUCK OUT LOUD. Even if they "seem" to test to 75%, trust me, they are no where near accurate at 65%, or even 70%! Not only that, but within a few months, they won't be accurate at ANY reading. Did I mention that the Springfield Hygrometers from Wally World SUCK?
> 
> ...


OK, maybe I'll just stick with my current hygro then.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dammit, Mark! You're deceiving the natives!
> 
> *Guys! Based on my tests, these things SUCK OUT LOUD. Even if they "seem" to test to 75%, trust me, they are no where near accurate at 65%, or even 70%! Not only that, but within a few months, they won't be accurate at ANY reading. Did I mention that the Springfield Hygrometers from Wally World SUCK?
> 
> ...


I was surprised that it measured accurate. I think one of the posts I remember railing against using them was yours. But I figured that if it wasn't accurate, I could take it back.

I think my next test for it may be with charged beads. I still have about 3oz of 65% in a bag that I can use for the test. I'll charge them, let them sit for awhile to make sure they're stable, then throw the hygro in.


----------



## Raul (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like I have to stop at my local Wally World after reading this. I always figured they would have crap.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

I have two different models of the Wally World hygros. I don't recall the specific models, but one cost about $6 and one was about $8. The $6 one is horrible, about 15% low. The other one is better, about 5% low. 

I'm not using the $6 one at all. I'm using the $8 one in a coolerdor, but I'll occasionally pop in an adjustable hygro I bought off the monster (don't remember the model on that one either, but it's one that's built for a humidor). I do that to see if the cheapo hygro is reasonably correct. 

Remember the difference between precision and accuracy. If you happen to measure 75% in a salt test, you have a found a hygro that is accurate at that one specific point. You know nothing about the precision of the unit, and you really don't know if it's accurate at other RH readings. If you repeat the salt test a dozen times and always get 75% then you know the unit is precise at 75%. But you still don't know about what happens in a humidor you want to maintain at 65%.

By occasionally checking the cheapo unit against the adjustable in the coolerdor, I can keep some confidence that it's reading reasonably close to accurate when the RH is 65%. But I wouldn't use one of these without being able to use a control.

Yes, this is from a guy who's also using kitty litter in the coolerdor. The logic isn't exactly invincible, I know.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dammit, Mark! You're deceiving the natives!
> 
> *Guys! Based on my tests, these things SUCK OUT LOUD. Even if they "seem" to test to 75%, trust me, they are no where near accurate at 65%, or even 70%! Not only that, but within a few months, they won't be accurate at ANY reading. Did I mention that the Springfield Hygrometers from Wally World SUCK?
> 
> ...


So I should hold off on this purchase ????:biglaugh:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

marked said:


> I think one of the posts I remember railing against using them was yours.


Actually, Mark, this is one of several perennial topics that recurs about once a year.

Someone walks through the lawn and garden center at Walmart and sees these things and thinks they've discovered gold. An over-the-counter digital hygrometer? Six bucks? Gee, I've already got a hundred bucks worth of crap in my cart! What's another six?

Anyway, if you search back to those old threads, you'll see dozens of BOTL saying the same thing I am. They just don't work and even if they do, they stop in relatively short order. Of the one that does "seem" to work, 10 other BOTL report outrageous variances like the ones above.

I just hate seeing my fellow BOTL getting ripped off, but sometimes even my inane rantings can't withstand the assault of the perceived free lunch.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Herf N Turf said:


> Actually, Mark, this is one of several perennial topics that recurs about once a year.
> 
> Someone walks through the lawn and garden center at Walmart and sees these things and thinks they've discovered gold. An over-the-counter digital hygrometer? Six bucks? Gee, I've already got a hundred bucks worth of crap in my cart! What's another six?
> 
> ...


Quit yer complainin'! :r


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I got this exact hygrometer as my first one, did the salt test, came out exactly at 70% (so -5, not bad i thought.)

i have heartfelt 65% beads, and after evening out at about 60%, the hygrometer one day read 73% i nearly freaked out "oh my god, why is it so high?!" i salt tested it again, and it read 80% a week after testing at 70%.

seems these are just horrible. they dont even get temperature correct as mine clearly stated 75 degrees this morning (it was a nippy 50 in the room because i left my windows open and it was 37 degrees outside today) yet the temperature in my humidor went up 5 degrees from the day before when it was actually 70 outside? i dont think so.

time to buy a real hygrometer i guess. 

heres another question, why do we need such accurate hygros if people in this thread are testing them using their beads, dont you want the hygros to test the beads not the other way around? if youre so sure as to the accuracy of the beads, why bother fiddling with a hygro? pop one in and if it drops a lot - you need to recharge or check your seal, if it raises a whole lot, move it to a cooler/dryer location in your house/etc. it all seems like pseudo-science trying to get these to be accurate


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Zogg said:


> I got this exact hygrometer as my first one, did the salt test, came out exactly at 70% (so -5, not bad i thought.)
> 
> i have heartfelt 65% beads, and after evening out at about 60%, the hygrometer one day read 73% i nearly freaked out "oh my god, why is it so high?!" i salt tested it again, and it read 80% a week after testing at 70%.
> 
> ...


That is why you see quite a few of us (me included) that do not bother using a hygrometer. I have such confidence in Heartfelt beads that I do not have a hygrometer any more. Most of the time people just starting in the hobby or people that have just started using HF beads do not know yet that the beads are that accurate and it gives them a peace of mind to have the hygrometer to check.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

:frusty:
Just when i stopped worrying about hygrometers I stumbled upon this thread!

Can anybody recomend a GOOD hygrometer?

Honestly I do not really trust my digital Xikar.

My brother has about a dozen hydros some analog and some digital- none of them read the same.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Actually, Mark, this is one of several perennial topics that recurs about once a year.
> 
> Someone walks through the lawn and garden center at Walmart and sees these things and thinks they've discovered gold. An over-the-counter digital hygrometer? Six bucks? Gee, I've already got a hundred bucks worth of crap in my cart! What's another six?
> 
> ...


I won't disagree that they're inconsistent in terms of getting a good one. However, I think it is possible if you're willing to test and return until you find one. Since I'm very close to a WalMart and drive by almost every day, it's an easy thing for me to pop in there. I picked up two while there yesterday and the first one hit dead on, and the second one is 5% low. I'll return the 5% low. I then went back to the first one and retested. Dead on. Before I went to bed, I put it into a tupperware container with an ounce of 65% beads. It's sitting at 65%, dead on. I just took this picture....










So, at this point, I'm willing to trust what it's telling me. I'll test it again a few months from now and see where it falls. It could be bad at that point, but maybe not. We'll see.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr. Slick said:


> :frusty:
> Just when i stopped worrying about hygrometers I stumbled upon this thread!
> 
> Can anybody recomend a GOOD hygrometer?
> ...


I've said this fifty-leven times and it'll probably make Donnie puke, but here goes.

Basically, ALL cheap (~$20) hygrometers are created equal. They are all made in china and have sensors the size of a pin point. Most cannot be calibrated and even those that can, won't be accurate at storage levels. All hygrometers, regardless of quality, have a range of accuracy. When a laboratory sends in a hygrometer to a certified agency, they don't have it salt tested. They are calibrated to the point where they are indended to read. Once calibrated, the accuracy is roughly +/- 1%. That's a two percent range.

The range of accuracy is roughly +/- 5%. That means that if you calibrate using a salt test at 75%, your chances of the unit being accurate at 65% are very dubious.

If you want a good, reliable hygrometer, the only way to go is with an NIST Certified unit. These can be had starting at about $50 and go up well over a thousand. This is why most people opt for the el-cheapo models since they can't justify $50 when they are trying to protect 10x that in cigars.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

marked said:


> Since I'm very close to a WalMart and drive by almost every day, it's an easy thing for me to pop in there.


Mark, you're a great guy so I hate to burst your bubble, BUT there is no such thing as "popping in" to WalMart. Don't take this the wrong way, I see your point. But buying something at WalMart is a horrific experience - the only thing worse than buying something there is returning something there. To spell it out:

1) Wait through insane traffic trying to make an illegal left turn into the parking lot.
2) Either park approx. 1.5 miles away from the door OR wait 20 minutes for a close spot.
3) Get past the creepily cheery "Welcome to Walmart!" guy who insists on getting a cart for you so that you can buy even more stuff.
4) Find the customer service place, get in a line behind ten people returning toasters, half of whom don't have receipts and one of whom probably doesn't even have the toaster she's trying to return (all of which will be Somebody Else's Fault).
5) Take another 2-3 minutes returning your $8 hygro - AGAIN - and explain to the nice lady that it isn't accurate so you want another one.
6) Navigate the too-narrow aisles full of too-wide people (and I'm one of those, so no disrespect intended!) looking for where they've hidden the hygros today. Hope like hell they aren't sold out.
7) Find hygro, re-navigate the same aisles to the checkout.
8.) Get in line again to check out. Fortunately, there is plenty of reading material. Hopefully you'll be interested in whatever the latest reality stars are doing. Very interested, because you aren't going anywhere anytime soon.
9) Finally - you're done! Walk back to you car, wondering what happened to the last 45 minutes.
10) Repeat as needed.

I bought two hygros there, but not with the intent of returning them. The hassle isn't worth it.

You know that most of the above is sarcasm, not to offend. The point is that if I think I might have to return something to WalMart numerous times before I find one that works, I'll save myself the trouble and buy something a little better online.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Lakeman said:


> Mark, you're a great guy so I hate to burst your bubble, BUT there is no such thing as "popping in" to WalMart. Don't take this the wrong way, I see your point. But buying something at WalMart is a horrific experience - the only thing worse than buying something there is returning something there. To spell it out:
> 
> 1) Wait through insane traffic trying to make an illegal left turn into the parking lot.
> 2) Either park approx. 1.5 miles away from the door OR wait 20 minutes for a close spot.
> ...


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

I'm with you...normally, I avoid WalMart like the plague. But the one close to me isn't bad at all.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

To me, the idea of going to Walmart on a Saturday is comparable to walking through the Gates of Hell carrying a can of gasoline.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> To me, the idea of going to Walmart on a Saturday is comparable to walking through the Gates of Hell carrying a can of gasoline.


heh. That's why the 'Wally Walk' has always seemed like a great idea. Trial by fire, so to speak. If you can carry safely in WalMart, everyplace else is a breeze.

[/threadjack]


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Walmart is like a disease that you can't get rid of

I hate going there- can't stop going


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Lakeman said:


> heh. That's why the 'Wally Walk' has always seemed like a great idea. Trial by fire, so to speak. If you can carry safely in WalMart, everyplace else is a breeze.
> 
> [/threadjack]


Too funny, dude! I actually talk about that in my CHP classes! :r

Carrying your first time in Wally World is a universal "right of passage" I guess.:nod:


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

If you want wireless, I highly recommend this unit: SALE - NIST Certified Wireless Hygrometer Thermometer 4380 - $79.95 - Fine Weather Instruments - The Weather Store

If you just want a hygrometer, go for this one:
SALE - NIST Certified Digital Hygrometer 4096 - $59.50 - Fine Weather Instruments - The Weather Store


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Hawnted said:


> If you want wireless, I highly recommend this unit: SALE - NIST Certified Wireless Hygrometer Thermometer 4380 - $79.95 - Fine Weather Instruments - The Weather Store
> 
> If you just want a hygrometer, go for this one:
> SALE - NIST Certified Digital Hygrometer 4096 - $59.50 - Fine Weather Instruments - The Weather Store


[sarcasm] Or maybe something like this piece of crap walmart hygrometer that's been sitting in a fully stocked humi with 65% beads for the past 8 hours, and has been sitting on 65% steady for the last 7.5 hours.

I can't believe I bought this piece of crap and wasted $6.50. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

marked said:


> [sarcasm] Or maybe something like this piece of crap walmart hygrometer that's been sitting in a fully stocked humi with 65% beads for the past 8 hours, and has been sitting on 65% steady for the last 7.5 hours.
> 
> I can't believe I bought this piece of crap and wasted $6.50. [/sarcasm]


LOL...return it and get your money back and spend it on a book of incantations to help keep your RH where it belongs. I may have p'ssed myself.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Cigary said:


> LOL...return it and get your money back and spend it on a book of incantations to help keep your RH where it belongs. I may have p'ssed myself.


I know the exact book to get, but the incantation requires sacrificing an Opus to the Gods of NIST. I'm not sure I'm ready to go that far.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL I guess I should have expected that reply. I do not run a hygrometer at all (hence why all 3 of mine are up for sale I WTS), but I know people who run those units. If you are willing to pay the premium they are great.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Certainly no offense intended with my smartassedness. Just having a little fun. 


Bottom line...I know the Wally World units are essentially crap. However, it also seems possible to find a unit that actually works and does what it's supposed to do. 

If I can salt test the unit and it hits 75% and locks in, then put it in a different environment with beads at 65% and it locks in there, then I have to assume that I got a good one.

I think I alluded to this, but in the interest of full disclosure I have tested probably 7-8 of the WalMart units over the last few weeks. About half of them were the Accurite brand and half were the Springfield brand. Two of these tested at 75% exactly...one Accurite and one Springfield. The others ranged between 2-5% off on the low side. Because I'm pretty anal about stuff, I returned those. My goal is to find three that are 100% accurate. 

In the future, when I've constructed a cabinet where I'm storing very expensive cigars, I might just spring for one of those wireless units. It might be nice to have it buried in the cabinet and be able to track the reading without having to open it and disturb the environment. But in the meantime, these cheapo $6-8 units are working fine in my 150ct desktops and I feel pretty confident in the feedback I'm getting from them.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

marked said:


> Certainly no offense intended with my smartassedness. Just having a little fun.
> 
> Bottom line...I know the Wally World units are essentially crap. However, it also seems possible to find a unit that actually works and does what it's supposed to do.
> 
> ...


And in the end of it all, you've spent as much on those PITA's and gas to and from Walmart to purchase and return them, as you would have on a good NIST Certified instrument.

You must just love going to Walmart! :madgrin:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> And in the end of it all, you've spent as much on those PITA's and gas to and from Walmart to purchase and return them, as you would have on a good NIST Certified instrument.
> 
> You must just love going to Walmart! :madgrin:


How do you figure? I've kept two so far. One was $6.50 and the other was $8.00. That's $14.50. I have another batch of 5 testing, and two of those are hitting 75%. I'll leave them there overnight and see if they stabilize there. I'm thinking they will since they've been at 75% for awhile now. If I decide to keep both of those, I'd be at $27.50 paid for 4 hygrometers. If I only keep one, I'll be at $21 for 3. Three NIST hygrometers would run me $178.50 plus another $10 shipping, probably. Close to $190.

As far as wasting gas, WalMart is about 1.5 miles away from my doorstep. I have two clients that live in an apartment complex right behind the store, and I see them 3-4 times a week. Because I'm usually over there, I also do a lot of my grocery shopping "as I go," and rent movies at the Redbox located there, so I'm in there anyway.

And as I stated before, my WalMart is actually pretty pleasant to shop in. It's located in an area that has the most millionaires per capita than any other place in the city/state. It's not uncommon to see Mercedes, BMW, Porche and Lexus in the parking lot. So that part of it isn't a grind, either.

It's okay to argue the merits of the units themselves, but don't set up strawmen arguments against them.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Speaking of good hygrometers my dog can tell me when it's 65% RH and sometimes I let him pick out my next cigar to smoke. As long as I keep him in good dog treats he lets me know what the current RH is.*


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *Speaking of good hygrometers my dog can tell me when it's 65% RH and sometimes I let him pick out my next cigar to smoke. As long as I keep him in good dog treats he lets me know what the current RH is.*


Does he bark 65 times, or just go into pointer position? Does he fetch the cigar for you, and is he good about shutting the lid after he fetches? :lol:


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> And in the end of it all, you've spent as much on those PITA's and gas to and from Walmart to purchase and return them, as you would have on a good NIST Certified instrument.


Solid advice! A bit of searching on Amazon and you can get an NIST certified unit. Well worth the few dollars more for the piece of mind.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

marked said:


> Does he bark 65 times, or just go into pointer position? Does he fetch the cigar for you, and is he good about shutting the lid after he fetches? :lol:


*You obviously live across the street from me or else you'd have never guessed this correctly. :bowl:*


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought 5 of them yesterday, but them in my humi next to another hygrometer that I know is accurate. Every one of them was dead on. Guess I got real lucky.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Im thinking the wireless model would be outstanding for someone that is TRULY OCD about this .. he could put it on his desk and check it every 4.3 seconds.... arty:

As for the costs, Herf posted a link the other day to a really nice looking gold Hygro that was only $41 ... it used synthetic hair. Very easy to read and what not. I think I would buy that before spending the time/money/energy to buy 5-6 POSs and return the ones that don't work.

My wally world experiences are not usually pleasant ones, and in fact the 3 times in the last year and a half that my credit card numbers have been stolen and used to rack up hundreds of dollars in charges, it was at a wally world. Hence, I no longer shop there unless Im paying cash (and I almost never carry cash LOL  )


----------



## ducman (Feb 6, 2010)

Some people just refuse to believe something inexpensive can be any good. I bought one in March and put it in my tupperdor along with some 65% HF beads. Guess what? Within a few hours it read...65% !!! Has been steady as a rock since then. The only time I see variation is when I open the top to get a cig. Then guess what? After a short time it returns to ...65% !! To me, that's a good product. It is inexpensive and works as advertised. Lucky? Maybe.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

It is not that we do not believe cheap can be good. I tried 7 from Walmart. Some were the Accurite some the Springfield. None were even within 4-5%. I then bought the adjustable ones from Heartfelt. Those worked fine, but I noticed the beads did such a damn good job, I did not really even need a hygrometer, so I have all 3 of mine up for sale. 

If you are willing to pay the premium of 20-30ish dollars over the adjustable ones, those NIST units are great. No need to calibrate (unless you want to check it for peace of mind), no re-calibrating every 3 months, no worry. 

If I were to ever go back and use hygrometers, I would just spend the $40-50 and get one of those from the weather shop. That is, unless I need multiple units. Then I would just get the adjustables.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> I bought 5 of them yesterday, but them in my humi next to another hygrometer that I know is accurate. Every one of them was dead on. Guess I got real lucky.


Too bad you wasted your time/energy/money.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Athion said:


> As for the costs, Herf posted a link the other day to a really nice looking gold Hygro that was only $41 ... it used synthetic hair. Very easy to read and what not. I think I would buy that before spending the time/money/energy to buy 5-6 POSs and return the ones that don't work.


I have something even better. It uses Yak pubes. Best thing on the market for reactivity to fluctuations in humidity. I've tested it and it's dead on in multiple media and multiple humidity levels. When the humidity fluctuates more than one-tenth of a percent, it sets off an alarm that sounds like a bleating Yak in heat. I'll sell it to you cheap...only $75.


----------

